# Chemical and deck specialists....



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Since some folk here have an understanding of various chemicals.



*What is the chlorine-free BAQUACIL CDX System?*
The BAQUACIL CDX Pool Care System is a complete pool sanitizing system consisting of chlorine-free BAQUACIL SANITIZER AND ALGISTAT, BAQUACIL OXIDIZER, and BAQUACIL CDX. The product that actually kills bacteria in pool water is BAQUACIL SANITIZER AND ALGISTAT. The two other products in the system work with this product to keep your pool sparkling clear and algae free.
The active ingredient in BAQUACIL SANITIZER AND ALGISTAT is polyhexamethylene biguanide.

I am considering applying Rymar Extreme Weather oil based sealer, or maybe deckscapes not sure yet, to some decking surrounding a swimming pool. Would any of the chemicals in this product have an affect which would cause discoloration or anything like that? Customer informed me of the pool containing a different system for cleaning so I am checking up on it.

Sometimes hard water or other things (maybe this) will cause issues with sealers discoloring or blotching. If I err it will be on the side of caution on this one. 

And just fyi, I did NOT do the damage that you see to the fence. I intend on fixing it best I can though.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

There is no real way of knowing as chemicals in products react. Around a pool you have variables including solar reaction. I am not a big fan of waterborne sealers, but around a pool their use is legitimized because moisture content of the wood is hard to predict. Though I wouldn't use either of your product choices, you should be fine. Two wet-on-wet coats (one light, one medium) and 5 days of cure time before pool usage should give you a durable finish. 

The above is an educated guess. In your situation, I'd call the sealer manufacturer and get their input.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Is that pressure treated wood?

I have a deck that is just off of a pool deck that we do weekly cleaning services on that they want cleaned and sealed. They specifically asked for a non spray on sealer.

Not to hijack your thread but this is very similar, hoping to kill two birds one stone/thread??


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Fair enough no worries Peerless. It is treated wood yes. 

I was considering waterbourne also. 

P Pros. Your suggestions are taken very seriously by me your experience in this niche exceeds mine I think it safe to say. What products do you like in this situation?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

John, I would still go with an oil. Bakers would be my choice. You'll be fine with your products. Go with what you know.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Is there any way to do a test on a sample piece of wood, the coating system and pool water?


----------

